# work depresses me more



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

for the past months I been working 2 Saturdays ( my freaking day off) a month and now these idiots are still going to do this even when in reality it's not necessary for all of the areas to do so, even when my area is missing parts these idiots are still making us work Saturdays, that doesn't even make sense, this means we are doing unnecessary work just to keep us busy, sometimes they put people in different areas and that doesn't work well for them if they put me there because I will take my time and sometimes just walk around, this job is depressing me, it's bad enough I have to work but now these fools took MY day off, what kind of life is this son, that's why I don't even post on the forums here that much, I'm too tired, I rather be in elementary- high school, those were the days, nobody went to school on Saturday, that doesn't even make sense, I just go to class and sit down, the teachers didn't bother me, these supervisors think they are Gods when they walk around and just stare people down just by their presence to make sure everyone is working and even if you are already working they still try to stress you over everything you do. Elementary to high school I didn't have to deal with work, only until the end when I had a part-time, that meant working just a few days a week for a few hours, that's it and I had one of my best friends working with me so that made it memorable. But most of high school I was just chillin and relaxing with my friends. I had friends back then. On Saturday I would do the same thing when going to church. These were people I grew up with. 

It's true I should have been more social with some people but I had SA even back then, even as a kid. The first time in that church I was put in a classroom with people my age when I was around 5 or 6 and then I ended up running out when my parents left. But that only happened once from what I remember. Most of the time I would be comfortable in these classrooms until they would ask people to pray in front of everyone. I never did that. Sometimes I would leave church with a friend and walk a mile or two to a store. We would go to each other's houses. Saturdays back then meant enjoying life. Sometimes I would go to camp with these people during the weekends for church and I enjoyed this. Walking to abandoned houses on the property and finding trap doors and walking to the lake where people used to throw themselves from a swing rope, how fun is that?

Now Saturdays consists of being depressed all of the time at the job. I look so depressed at the job. I even see people looking at me like they are concern. I looked so depressed and pissed off, not only on Saturdays. I look really bored and depressed because that's how I look. I look like I'm dying. I feel like I'm dying from depression. I hate work. I hate everything about it. I can't relate to people at this age, that's weird. I don't hang out with people's parents, that's weird. All these people talk about is being married and their relationships, etc... What is this yo? My mind is still back in Junior High, elementary and high school. Work, getting engaged, What is this yo? Who are these characters son?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

There's a very easy solution to those who hate work: quit. That's what I did and I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Lia of Wednesday said:


> You work 7 days a week? That really, really sucks! Is there anyway you can talk to your managers about it? Just tell them you can't handle a full week. You need a day of rest!


 6 days 2 times a month, 5 days usually, work sucks, 5 days is depressing enough, I rather sleep than work, my dream job would be to work at a sleep study research facility and sleep for 1 shift- 8 hours, that way I don't have to waste my energy and time when I'm awake at a job


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> 6 days 2 times a month, 5 days usually, work sucks, 5 days is depressing enough, I rather sleep than work, my dream job would be to work at a sleep study research facility and sleep for 1 shift- 8 hours, that way I don't have to waste my energy and time when I'm awake at a job


Some setup in the future with sleep dreaming chambers. too bad people still had to pay for the dreams, instead of selling or working by dreaming. well, she didn't want to go back to "work" either.


----------

